# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Máy cnc NCStudio bị lỗi Z limit và cách xử lý.

## dohieu3000

Các pro vui lòng giúp đỡ, máy mình dạo này bị hiện tượng lỗi Z limiit, lâu lâu đang cắt tự nhiên khựng lại báo lỗi

Các phương án đã khác phục nhưng ko hết

- Thay cảm biến tiệm cận Z mới 

- PC đã tháo card ra vệ sinh sạch sẽ, máy offline đóng băng ko virus.

- Thậm chí cắt bỏ cảm biến trục Z, tháo cả dây tín hiệu Z trong thùng máy để loại trừ trường hợp dây bị chập  vẫn ko hết.

Các pro ai bị rồi xin vui lòng giúp đỡ chia sẽ mình tí kinh nghiệm, xin chân thành cám ơn.

(Mình dùng card V5, ncstudio)

Ảnh minh hoạ

----------


## CKD

Thay cái card + cọng cáp mới đi nhe bác. Cái card có vài xị thôi ạ  :Smile:

----------

dohieu3000

----------


## dohieu3000

> Thay cái card + cọng cáp mới đi nhe bác. Cái card có vài xị thôi ạ


Dạ, cám ơn bác đã trả lời, em thay card ,  thay cáp mới luôn ko hết, cuối cùng phát hiện do dây Spindle bị đứt, nó trả tín hiệu lỗi vào trục Z, mò muốn chết luôn. Thêm 1 bài học kinh nghiệm quý giá + có thêm cái card backup.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## nnk

> Dạ, cám ơn bác đã trả lời, em thay card ,  thay cáp mới luôn ko hết, cuối cùng phát hiện do dây Spindle bị đứt, nó trả tín hiệu lỗi vào trục Z, mò muốn chết luôn. Thêm 1 bài học kinh nghiệm quý giá + có thêm cái card backup.


í, spindle gì mà lại trả tín hiệu lỗi vô limit Z vậy ? bạn nói rõ được không, kỳ mình đứt dây spindle nó cháy lửa ì xèo dao máy chạy tới lui dây nó chập chập

----------

dohieu3000

----------


## dohieu3000

> í, spindle gì mà lại trả tín hiệu lỗi vô limit Z vậy ? bạn nói rõ được không, kỳ mình đứt dây spindle nó cháy lửa ì xèo dao máy chạy tới lui dây nó chập chập


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  À do em nói ngắn gọn thôi, là spindle chập nên biến tần phát hiện lỗi, sau đó biến tần trả tín hiệu lỗi vào mạch điều khiển thôi.  Có tín hiệu lỗi từ biến tần thì có cái lợi nhưng cũng có cái hại, như quá tải, quá mô-men xoắn ,quá áp do mình lập trình tuỳ nhu cầu để trả lỗi. Đang cắt lỡ có chuyện gì máy ngưng ngay lập tức, nhưng bù lại nếu dùng NCstudio thì nó báo lỗi tiếng Trung ko biết lỗi từ đâu mò chết luôn như em mới bị đó bác.

----------

CKD

----------


## thanhsang_cd

lần sao bạn kiểm tra tín hiệu I/O truốc khi xử lý là gọn ngay

----------

dohieu3000

----------

